# Was this commercial designed by a pedo or what?



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

http://www.hasbro.com/supersoaker/default.cfm?page=browse&product_id=17359

Click on "Watch it" on the right.

WTF?!?!?!


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 1, 2005)

8-O That's just wrong.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Skeet skeet!!!

skeet skeet skeet skeet!!


----------



## godfather (Apr 14, 2006)

Haha.....That's some "found porn" for Maxim Magazine lol


----------



## ogzee28 (Sep 23, 2005)

That is very disturbing. I don't know what else to say.

:shock: Ogzee28


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I don't even know what to say other than... ewwwwwww


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

[-( hmmmmmmm


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

Watch it won't work.


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

> Same here


And same here. Maybe they caught on to it. The written description is creepy enough.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I really wanted to see the creepy video.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 1, 2005)

kttref said:


> I really wanted to see the creepy video.


That's weird, I can still watch it (not that I want to!)


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I just checked it's not working...so if you can see it it's prolly in your cache...I bet when they started seeing millions of hits for such an odd product they pulled the video.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Yeah, won't work here. Maybe Hasbro got some nasty-grams from parents...


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey Sotski, is this the original vid?
http://www.consumerist.com/consumer/oozinator/the-oozinator-delights-children-170588.php


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

This is the newest less than lethal weapon that will be issued to all police departments soon.


----------

